# Attempting PIRAYA



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi All,

Well as most of you know, I no longer sell piranhas on the retail market. I have decided to use some of the money that I collected from members here for more constructive efforts, such as captive breeding projects, taxonomic studies, specimen collections, and aquariology studies.

Currently, the sales that ya'll see coming from me are surplus sell-offs of remaining stock of fishes that I do not plan on doing anything with.

That said, I have a pair of "terns" that are getting ready to do the deed but I am lucky enough to have a friend that is almost donating five 8" PIRAYA to my collection.

So, I want to set up a breeding project with PIRAYA, what do ya'll think?


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I think good luck







If you want to sell any of those 8" Piraya off I'll be first in line


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Sounds like a hot idea!!! I think SC is trying so let's see who'll be first here!!!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Part of the condition of donation is that these PIRAYA (the broodstock) are *NOT to be sold or traded off*. If any die, they are to be preserved and added to my pickle collection with the rest of the hundred or so that are in it.

Thanks for the support


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow awesome









can't wait to see some pics of the fry







and don't tell me you don't have a digital camera, because i no you do







j/k







best of luck :nod: what size tank are you going to be using?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Are you going to share your results, and finds? Good luck! I would like my shoel to breed, and the babies to look like these piraya.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Those are my babie piraya. They aren't babies anymore.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Good luck, you and frank are probably two of the best canidates to actually breed piraya. Raptor do you have any updated pics of those fish?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Are you going to share your results, and finds? Good luck! I would like my shoel to breed, and the babies to look like these piraya.


Wow those are (were) little guys!

Yes, I will publish my results then make the findings available for all to read here. I have a pretty good handle on it but don't want to let the cat out of the bag yet.

My techniques are rather prehistoric and barbaric inn nature and I would be opening myself up to all levels of sarcasim and critisism should I release my info prematurely.

I have successfully spawned over 110 species of freshwater fish, 4 species of marine fish, and 7 species of corals (fragmented actually) so I am a rather old hand at this. Ironically, I have NEVER even tried piranha with any degree of seriousness, until now.

I actually have 3 seperate projects in various stages of development at the moment.

1). _P. nattererii_ "Ternetzi-Type" Rio Paraguay (I also have Rio Parana fish that are undergoing taxonomic analysis at the moment. Perhaps to join the breeding projects in the future after they have been pre-conditioned)

2). _S_. sp. aff. _eigenmanni_

3). _P. Piraya_ (southern population specimens)

Thanks for your interest,


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Why the sudden interest in breeding piraya? Besides the fact that a friend gave you a shoal? And if you do breed them will you sell the offspring?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They were 1 inch in that pic. This is an older pic he is about 4 inches here. They are 5-6+ now. I have 6 left that were that size that didn't kill each other. I had 9 at first







I believe they will stand a very good chance of breeding because they never got a chance to know what the rio sao fransico river looked like, and their whole lives were lived in captivity. Good luck b scott


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Outie said:


> Why the sudden interest in breeding piraya? Besides the fact that a friend gave you a shoal?


 That is good reason enough for me,









They are damn expensive, even for sellers, to get and keep alive ya know!

Yes, babies will be for sale but I do not want to jump the gun here. Just mentioning that i am attempting to breed them. I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch. If they were easy then they would have been done already.

I have access to the original "secrets" that Hiroshi Azuma used when he spawned reds for the first time (documented) and will stick with his proven recipe with a touch of my own flare added in for good measure.

Thanks,


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well as most of you know, I no longer sell piranhas on the retail market. I have decided to use some of the money that I collected from members here for more constructive efforts, such as captive breeding projects, taxonomic studies, specimen collections, and aquariology studies.
> 
> ...


 well you asked ..so here's your answer ..send them to san francisco.









good luck with the experiment..fingers crossed...congrads on the terns too..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

btw..which saltwater species have you breed? thanks Bee


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

thePACK said:


> btw..which saltwater species have you breed? thanks Bee


 Tomato Clowns
False Percula Clowns
Maroon Clowns
Blue Devils (no fry though)

Thanks man!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow good luck Brian!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Brian I wish you the best of luck and breeding pirayas would be a great project!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Mr. Scott... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

congrats..mr scott.. that's nice... good luck to you... 
don't forget about me when all in success...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

jovons said:


> congrats..mr scott.. that's nice... good luck to you...
> don't forget about me when all in success...


 Dont forget about me either! :smile:


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to share your results, and finds? Good luck! I would like my shoel to breed, and the babies to look like these piraya.
> ...


 Good Luck Brian&#8230; I am glad to see others embark on experimenting with multiple species of piranha&#8230;I for one am very interested in you out come&#8230; I too will be exploring the possible breeding of piraya&#8230; But not for a year&#8230; My fish are still much too small&#8230;.

Being scrutinized, and opening up to sarcasm&#8230; Ha ha ha&#8230; I can definitely relate to that&#8230; Perhaps we may talk in the future&#8230; I have some hypothesis about containment before inducing spawn&#8230;


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Good Luck Brian&#8230; I am glad to see others embark on experimenting with multiple species of piranha&#8230;I for one am very interested in you out come&#8230; I too will be exploring the possible breeding of piraya&#8230; But not for a year&#8230; My fish are still much too small&#8230;.
> 
> Being scrutinized, and opening up to sarcasm&#8230; Ha ha ha&#8230; I can definitely relate to that&#8230; Perhaps we may talk in the future&#8230; I have some hypothesis about containment before inducing spawn&#8230;


 Thanks Allen,

I was originally going to attempt cariba but I figured you had a good handle on that project so I held off and put "Project-Pygo" in the back of my mind. Then I was going to focus my energy on geryi but then HareBall showed his renewed interest in doing them himself so I decided to mostly stay away from them as well.

After that, I figured my terns are the next most viable project as they have been exhibiting breeding behavior for some time now.

Then a friend called me (and I called him back







) and made me an offer that I could not refuse. So using some of the money that I made off of the members here on P-Fury, I am starting this project, "Project-Piraya"









Thanks for your support and thoughts, I very much look forward to comparing notes soon.

Best of luck with your projects as well,


----------



## Knifeman (Feb 3, 2003)

Best of luck Brian. You can always use my method of triggering breeding. Try like heck to discourage it, and they will kill each other in an effort to "get it on".

Seriously, I would love to see you pull it off. Please keep me posted as to the progress.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

hey if those terns ever breed, will you sell me some fry? i will drive up there to get them!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Very nice choice of piranha , the best of luck.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Verry good choice indeed..








hope to read some promising updates in the future

I think whoever first manage to succesfully breed Piraya is going to $$$$.... for life!

good luck with the project


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Even though I think breeding piraya will dramatically decrease their market value, I sincerely wish you all the luck.


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

Where can a person go about getting small piraya, like those 1" ones?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

The smallest wild caught pirayas I have seen are 3." I have never seen anything smaller than that. You can try talking to Ash The Fish Catcher and see when he might possibly be getting in some baby piraya.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I got mine from George from shark aquarium, he was the only one that had them that small. He will be back very soon.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Brian, whats the status on "project piraya"?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2003)

bump, update?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

good luck!!


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck dude, keep the details and when your successful write us and tell how step by step, how you did it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

whats the status of the project?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Top secret!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Did they?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ya breed those suckas! I want some. lol


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Top secret!


 Tell us please, any sighns of breeding?


----------

